# FreeBSD support for Supermicro X9SBAA-F



## bigbird007 (Oct 2, 2013)

Currently the Supermicro X9SBAA-F has support for Freebsd FreeBSD 5.0 and not later. There are a few people including myself who were hoping to be able to run pfSense on this board, However because the X9SBAA-F is fairly new support is limited.

There is a thread started on the pfSense forums asking for help, as it turns out this board won't run pfSense until there is hardware support for X9SBAA-F and pfSense is built from freebsd FreeBSD 8.0 and later.

Is it possible we can get latest driver support for the X9SBAA-F?

Any info would be of great help

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2013)

[thread=7290]PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL *pfSense* ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics[/thread]

If there is any chance of an update it'll be with the next pfSense. The latest pfSense is built on FreeBSD-8.3, and although that version is still supported (until April 2014) no new drivers or functionality will be added to it. It only receives security updates. Whatever the pfSense people do to it is beyond our control.


----------



## mix_room (Oct 3, 2013)

What part of it doesn't work? I can't find anything that should be limited. Have you tried using the new 2.1 version of pfSense? Having support for FreeBSD 5.0 seems like a copy-paste error from some other motherboard.


----------

